# Llamas



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Does anyone use a llama as a livestock guardian? There is an aweful cute one for sale near me but I know nothing about caring for one. I have 2 mini donkeys and 2 dogs but I just think ou can never have too much protection. So what are the pros and cons of llama? Is there anything the goats are given that would be bad for them such as minerals with copper or anything? How are they with parasites? Do alpacas also make good guardians? They are quite a bit smaller than llamas, correct? Any info. appreciated.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Alpacas don't work as guards. They are too small. A llama can work if there is only one predator like a dog or coyote. The llama will not like the dogs.

Llamas are like sheep and can't have copper.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree with Karen. But I think alpacas and probably llamas as well have a smell about them. I know the cows and horses start acting goofy before they ever see them then really flip when they see them. But that's not much to go on for something to protect your herd. I do adore my alpacas. The girl loves babies and will baby sit any kid and will lay with a doe when she kids. The male is a goof ball and will chase anything that will run from him. I think he would be ok for a single coyote since they are kinda chickens but I think if he went head to head with a dog with no fear he would loose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

So do they do ok around horses and donkeys once they get used to each other or is that combo of animals a bad idea? I was considering putting it out with my Boer goats, eventually but initially would be with the donkeys and horses


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Haha if you asked my mare she would say no way!!! Those things are killers and out to get her. I have had alpacas for a year and she still freaks. My filly likes the male. I don't know much about donkeys but seem laid back. The goats when I first got them put their hair up and cycled them out and was fine. I think it depends on the animals.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

um i have alpacas and they are GREAT gurdians. my big white one, when he sees a dog on the road next to the house he does this werid alarm call and everyone runs behind him in their shed he actully almost trapmed a fox that got in the pen once. they also work great for friendly company.


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

Alpacas and llamas are prey animals themselves and don't stand a chance against much more than a fox or single dog or coyote. And they also don't watch the skies for flying predators like LGD's do. Also, I've read that it's not uncommon for them to see newborn kids or lambs as intruders and stomp them to death. 
And not all show guard instincts.


----------



## erin11 (Dec 24, 2013)

I got a llama for my herd and he was great!...... Until he started jumping the 5 foot tall fence! Now we can't keep him in and he will be going to the sale barn ASAP. He was great before he learned he could jump that high. Anytime he'd feel threatened he'd run everyone in the shed and make sure they stayed there.


----------

